# Philip Doddridge on ruling elders in the primitive church



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 7, 2022)

While Philip Doddridge had a different view of the power of ruling elders than the one held by Presbyterians, he did nonetheless recognise the existence of the office in the primitive church:

It seems to be solidly argued from 1 Tim. v. 17. that there were in the primitive church some elders, who did not use to preach: nothing very express is said concerning them: only it seems to be intimated James v. 14. that they prayed with the flock. It may be very expedient, even on the principles of human prudence, to appoint some of the more grave and honourable members of the society to join with the pastor in the over-sight of it, who may constitute a kind of council with him, to deliberate of affairs in which the society is concerned, and prepare them for being brought before the church for its decision, to pray with the sick, to reconcile differences, &c.

Butt there does not seem any sufficient warrant for making them a kind of judicatory, to whose decisions the rest of the society is to submit; and those rules relating to presbyteries, classes, provincials, and general assemblies, which are determined by the constitution of the church of Scotland, most evidently appear to be at best merely matters of human discretion, and to have no express foundation in the word of God; nor can we trace the existence of such ruling elders higher than Constantine’s time.

For the reference, see:

*








Philip Doddridge on ruling elders in the primitive church


While Philip Doddridge had a different view of the power of ruling elders than the one held by Presbyterians, he did nonetheless recognise the existence of the office in the primitive church: It s…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com




*


----------

